

How the NSA cheated cryptography - steveklabnik
http://www.lapsedordinary.net/2013/09/23/how-the-nsa-cheated-cryptography/

======
bostik
This is not your average "yet another NSA post". The article sports a
remarkably easy-to-understand explanation what elliptic curves are in
practice. The well thought out figure helps a lot.

Of course... since one image lies more than a thousand words, I could have
been mislead.

